# I need a printer who can produce shirts with this image! Please!



## 313designs (Mar 12, 2012)

Greetings,

I'm looking for a T-shirt printer whether its Michigan based - midwest, or east coast who can place the image below on shirts and I need them to look LIKE THE IMAGE in the link....I was told this can be accomplished so I need a service that can do it for me....

[media]http://www.soulfultees.com/samples/shrinestamp.jpg[/media]

thanks!
jay


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you looking for printed vinyl - I can do it - based on the price you need I can select the appropriate vinyl. You can PM me with particulars.


----------



## 313designs (Mar 12, 2012)

idonaldson said:


> If you looking for printed vinyl - I can do it - based on the price you need I can select the appropriate vinyl. You can PM me with particulars.


thank you! I will .


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

